
Why I Gave Up Making a Twitter Bot After a Week of Trying - gdad-s-river
https://hashnode.com/post/why-i-gave-up-making-a-twitter-bot-after-a-week-of-trying-cjirrbms0006zh5s1s5p7zfam
======
badrabbit
> Twitter flagging and spamming systems continuously kept thinking that
> because I was tweeting so frequently I must have been a spammy bot. Which is
> really shitty developer experience! Twitter should enable a dev container
> mode for utilising its API

Heh,I had a terrible experience with the twitter api too but that's why you
develop on one account and deploy with a different account. If the api limit
is 100 requeste per hour make sure to limit to a paranoid limit like 40-60.
Use multiple accounts if you can and need to.

Twitter uses automated spam bot detection and you'll never talk to a human for
an unban. This is one of those things where you walk around the mountain
instead of climb over it. Their api isn't fun but you can do useful stuff with
it if you accept the limits.

Hope the author tries again :)

